# New Test Script ULTRA 2 (evern heard of it)



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2013)

ULTRA 2 is 200mg/ml made up of 80mg cyp, 10mg prop, 10mg dec.

Maybe I'll pay more attention to Stretch's ester sheet after all....lol

I've never had a mix from trt clinic before.....I have naturally added prop & mast p from a trusted source to my prescription test cyp or e.  I am looking forward to trying it.

Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2013)

Nope but would love to give it a go! U got any code for this test mixture from a pharmacy or anything so i can talk to the doc or clinic about it?


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just reading the vial.....Testosterone ULTRA 2 (Cyp80/prop10/dec10) 200mg

Its a compound pharm so there was no other pertinent info.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2013)

Ah man that sucks which pharmacy is it from i can check w them, and maybe i can talk to my doc or clinic about it?


----------

